
Guy Kawasaki's first book "The Macintosh Way" is now free - duck
http://freemacway.com/
======
zephjc
This only seems to link to some non-ePub/non-PDF version of the book. I don't
want to download yet another ebook reader app

~~~
tzs
It gave me a PDF.

